
The Gender Pay Gap in Tech: Women vs. Men on Compensation - pantero
https://www.comparably.com/blog/the-gender-pay-gap-in-tech-women-vs-men-on-compensation/
======
Slaul
This article appears to only look at whether or not people feel their
compensation is fair, kind of pointless.

------
Biffyc7
I expected to see more people feeling they're not compensated fairly.
Interesting.

